# Nuestra maravillosa Aurilla nos ha dado más de 8000 posts!!!!!



## Fernita

*Querida Aurilla: es un honor para mí, FELICITARTE DE TODO CORAZÓN POR TU CONSTANTE COLABORACIÓN!!!!!*

*No sólo eso, sino que eres: ¡¡¡¡Una forera estupenda, amable, inteligente y siempre dispuesta ayudar !!!!!!!*

*Y ya son más de 8000 aportes!!!! Wowwwwwww!!!!*

*Querida amiga: GRACIAS, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS POR TODO!!!!!*
*¡Es un placer tenerte en los foros!*

*Con todo mi cariño de siempre,*
*Fernita *
​


----------



## Fernita

*¡Ay, Dios mío!*
*Espero haber abierto el post en el lugar correspondiente!!!!!*

*Más cariños *


----------



## Soledad Medina

Es un verdadero honor poder felicitar a una de las grandes foreras de WordReference:  nuestra fantástica Aurilla que brinda aportes verdaderamente extraordinarios y a la velocidad de un tiro.

Mi admirada forera, aprovecho para agradecerte las incontables veces que me has ayudado con tus magistrales respuestas. 

Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad
__________________


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurilla, felicidades!

8.000 ! Impresionante! (Sólo de pensar lo mucho que has tenido que escribir para llegar hasta aquí...)

Hemos coincidido poco, pero te encuentro por tooooooodos los hilos que consulto! Aurilla por aqui, Aurilla por allá! Eres forumubicua! (Vaya! Tú estrenas la nueva palabra)

Sigue compartiendo tus amplios conocimientos y ofreciendónos tu constante ayuda!

Besos 8.000!

Eva Maria


----------



## heidita

Estimada Aurilla: en realidad no me gusta nada que tengas tantos mensajes....¡¡me da demasida envidia!

Chica: ¡¡qué dedicación!!

Bueno, desde esta tierra en la que nos estamos_ asando vivos_

una deliciosa *Horchata* and some nice .....*HUGS*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡8.000!!, ¡WOW!, aurilla, aunque no coincidimos, creo que es una cifra para felicitar al más pintado.*
*¡Calurosos saludos desde la fría Buenos Aires!*


----------



## frida-nc

*Aurilla,
your calm wisdom and bilingual skills are the Forum's treasure.
As a true **Friend and Hero of the Forum,
**you deserve a specially minted Gold Medal! 
(it's fake, but you are genuine)

**~~~~Many more to come, we hope!**~~~~*​


----------



## krolaina

Aurilla...la primera que me ayudó allá en los lejanos tiempos de mis primeras participaciones. No puedo más que darte las gracias y felicitarte en tu octogenario postiversario. Maravilloso, excelente, concreto... ¡un 10 chica!.

Muchos abrazos desde Madrid.


----------



## aceituna

¡Ocho mil, nada menos!.

*Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y amabilidad.*

Un fuerte abrazo,
Inés


----------



## Wil_the_terrible

Bueno, 8000 "posteos", casi nada, no nos encontramos mucho por ahi, estaré pendiente ahora de tus valiosas colaboraciones.
Que sean 8000, no, 16000 más


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aurilla, ¡muchísimas felicidades! No me he topado mucho contigo, pero sí con algunos de tus 8,000 posts. 8,000 mensajes, y siempre con algo inteligente qué decir no es nada fácil.

Mi admiración y respeto.

Saludos desde México.

Toño


----------



## Eugin

¡8.000 gracias, Aurilla! Tu presencia aquí es muy importante para mantener el nivel bien alto de este foro que queremos tanto. Gracias por tus valiosas contribuciones.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fenixpollo

aurilla, tus aportes sencillas e inteligentes siempre van directo al grano. cuando veo que eras la última en contestar un hilo, sé que ya se ha encontrado la respuesta correcta.   además de todo, la impresionante cantidad de la ayuda que has contribuido al foro te marca como una de las grandes luces de este lugar.

gracias por todo lo que haces por el foro. 

feliz postiversario, aurilla!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola!

Pues en este thread se confirma la ubicuidad sutil de Aurilla, como un vaho que queda flotando en el aire pero que rara vez vemos con claridad. Porque ella está ahí y no lo está, al mismo tiempo, como en este hilo.

Pero lo que no podemos dejar de mirar y admirar es su inequívoca y constante presencia en los foros. Y su perseverante y precisa ayuda a través de miles de contribuciones que aparecen con perfil bajo en el rincón en donde uno mire.

Vaya mi felicitación por la dedicación, la sutileza, y la solidaridad, pero sobretodo por la modestia.

Atentamente,


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades, aurilla!​ 
I've read you lots, but we rarely coincide, partly because if you've already been there, there is nothing to add. The last time we did participate in the same thread, I think I added "Totalmente de acuerdo": with you, of course. 

Keep up the good work!

Saludos
Lola


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡¡8.000, mamma mía!!!!*

*Muchísimas gracias por todos y cada uno de ellos.
                          Es un placer leerte.*


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu excelente espíritu colaborador. A por ocho mil más!!


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias por tus tropecientasmil aportaciones. Sigue ahí, te necesitamos.
Un beso.


----------



## Masood

No nos hemos topado muchas veces en este foro, pero de todas maneras muchas felicitaciones con tus 8000 posts, Aurilla.
¡Enhorabuena y por el noveno millar!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gracias por tu generosidad. 8000 contribuciones son siempre un regalo encomiable.

Un abrazo enorme.

Pericuelo.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Fernita,

¿Habrá visto Aurilla sus felicitaciones?


----------



## Fernita

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Fernita,
> 
> ¿Habrá visto Aurilla sus felicitaciones?


 
¡Hola Erasmo!

¡¡¡Pero esta Aurilla se nos ha escondido en alguna parte!!

Estoy segura de que no ha visto todas las felicitaciones que tiene.

¡ES UN GRAN MISTERIO!

*¡¡¡¡¡AURILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! ¡¡¡¡¡DESPIERTA!!!!!*

Creo que no me oye...


----------



## Eva Maria

Debe estar enfrascada con tropecientos nuevos posts y no oye vuestra llamada! 

Eva M


----------



## Fernita

Eva Maria said:


> Debe estar enfrascada con tropecientos nuevos posts y no oye vuestra llamada!
> 
> Eva M


 
¡¡¡¡ Eva, debe ser eso!!!!!! Entonces ya estará por llegar a los 10.000.


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Qué pasada! 8000 posts en... ... Guau. Bueno, lo del tiempo es lo de menos. Lo importante es tu generosidad de ayuda, tus buenas intenciones y, sobre todo, tu presencia aquí, simplemente. Así que... estimada Aurilla, aunque pocas veces hemos coincidido en el foro, por lo que veo y leo debes de ser una muy buena persona -de est@s de buen aura- que se toma el tiempo para ayudar a otr@s sin exigir nada a cambio. Tenerte aquí en el foro nos es un privilegio. Para felicitarte quisiera mandarte este abracito. Muchas felicidades, Aurilla .


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡AL FIN HAS APARECIDO QUERIDA AURILLA!!!*

*CREO QUE TIENES ALGUNOS MENSAJITOS PARA LEER...*

*Fernita *


----------



## Ivy29

Muchísimas gracias por este volumen de compartir con nosotros tu tiempo y tu generosidad de ayuda en el foro.

Feliz día 

Ivy29


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades Aurilla y gracias. Tus aportaciones son oro para este foro.

Y es toda una marca llegar al producto de dos cubos:

2 al *cubo* multiplicado por 10 al *cubo*.

Saludos.


----------



## Eugin

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡AL FIN HAS APARECIDO QUERIDA AURILLA!!!*
> 
> *CREO QUE TIENES ALGUNOS MENSAJITOS PARA LEER...*
> 
> *Fernita *


 
¿Estás soñando, Ferni? 

¿O Aurilla escribió un mensaje con tinta invisible?? Porque yo no lo he podido leer...


----------



## aurilla

Amigos foreros, 

*Muchas gracias por tantos saludos, felicitaciones y gentiles palabras!*

Lo cierto es que me encanta participar en WR. 
Para mi es una terapia contra el estrés, una educación continuada, un reto y una satisfacción que borda en pasión. 

*De mi* *parte, 8,000 veces gracias!!!!!     *


----------



## heidita

Bueno, me tomo la libertad de añadir, que la pobre Aurilla no podía entrar en la página y casi se pierde toda la "fiesta", más bien ¡¡festejo mayor!!

Menos mal que por fin lo logró. Bueno, muchas felicidades otra vez.


----------

